# Taking my local 25 test this friday



## Cyte1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Also does anybody know what kind of questions they ask you on the interview?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I was local 25 back in 98-99. I can't even remember how i got in,it all happened so fast . Good luck though, I've heard their not doing so well.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats up im an apprentice with local 25, in response to our local not doing so well, tell me really who is doing well in this economy as of now? anyway as an apprentice your guaranteed work for 5 years so hopefully if you get in by that time it will turn around. 

but for the test the pamphlet they sent is not whats on test, those math questions are too easy, the math on the test is alittle more difficult. just study basic algebra problems from high school to brush up on it. just go online and search algebra questions. i studied for that test for a solid month and i mean studied hard every night. passed the test, aced my interview, was ranked 25 out of 800+...

questions they ask during interview..
-why do you want to join union?
-what did you do before this?
-did u take any electrical classes/or have electrical experience?
-why do you want to be an electrician?

interview is very fast , 5 minutes at most...remember to speak in a clear loud voice

if you get in, do your 5 years, you also earn an associates degree, from there u can do electric anywhere, also want to add the teachers there are amazing and will work with you to get you to understand. only thing that sucks is in the 5 years of school you cannot be absent at all, if you are more than once per year (that first u need documentation) your pay raise will be delayed 6 months


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Let me say that the 5 questions that are given are basically the test. The test has 5 sections. Each question in the packet is basically a section. I passed the test and went for my interview. Let me just say that I heard that everyone that applies now has to be a TA for a year before getting into the apprenticeship. Its written somewhere in the contract. Its to weed out the people that just want to try it. Now if you get into the apprenticeship and you leave you owe the union back for the education. SO just make sure this is what you want to do. It is a very rewarding career. I am doing it now and I love it. Many of the people you will work with you will learn so much from. Most importantly you will see how projects come together and see that they get done right the first time and on time. Good luck!!!


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

*Its a joke*

Do not devote all your time and effort to join this local. You will be extremely disgusted with the results you get. You can be the greatest electrician, but our contractors will lay you off if you do not work over time for regular scale, work on everything live, etc. In this local our contractors are never repremanded for anythintg, only the worker is..... This is why this local is such a fukkin joke. This union does not enforce any of the rules in the agreement. This is a total sweetheart union for the employer. Its all about keeping our contractors happy.....


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am actually starting to see that trend. It is very sad. But true


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

splitphase said:


> Do not devote all your time and effort to join this local. You will be extremely disgusted with the results you get. You can be the greatest electrician, but our contractors will lay you off if you do not work over time for regular scale, work on everything live, etc. In this local our contractors are never repremanded for anythintg, only the worker is..... This is why this local is such a fukkin joke. This union does not enforce any of the rules in the agreement. This is a total sweetheart union for the employer. Its all about keeping our contractors happy.....


If things are as dire as you posted why would any one vote for this said administration? I personally speak from a travelers stance(by choice) I am Book 2 where ever I work, yet when ever I have been exposed to abuse as what you have posted I have fought to further the cause of the IBEW as I swore I would do. I agree that since the economy has went in the tank that abuse has been rampant but that in itself does not regulate for us to just except it.
Good luck on the test and interview(I was also questioned to as if I were a registered voter)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I was newbridge IBEW 25 for a while,we were required to carry material in our own vehicles to the jobsites.......much of which excess got unloaded at home. Every IBEW 25 shop I worked for sucked except ASR.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> If things are as dire as you posted why would any one vote for this said administration? I personally speak from a travelers stance(by choice) I am Book 2 where ever I work, yet when ever I have been exposed to abuse as what you have posted I have fought to further the cause of the IBEW as I swore I would do. I agree that since the economy has went in the tank that abuse has been rampant but that in itself does not regulate for us to just except it.
> Good luck on the test and interview(I was also questioned to as if I were a registered voter)


I do not know this local and the poster could be 110% right, BUT in my experience guys making outrageous statements about their local and the employers are sometimes the biggest slackers and bring on their owh problems.

It is hard to believe the members would put up with this, after all this is NY State in 2010 not the south in the 30's, there are many recourses at the state and federal levels much less with the IO.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

brian john said:


> I do not know this local and the poster could be 110% right, BUT in my experience guys making outrageous statements about their local and the employers are sometimes the biggest slackers and bring on their owh problems.
> 
> It is hard to believe the members would put up with this, after all this is NY State in 2010 not the south in the 30's, there are many recourses at the state and federal levels much less with the IO.


 
Not true, Usually each company has a core group of guys who all have basically a (scam) going with each other... If a new electrician gets sent to the company that is not one of the regulars, the regulars will make him fail, sabotage his work etc.., and make him/her fail... You get the idea.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splitphase said:


> Not true, Usually each company has a core group of guys who all have basically a (scam) going with each other... If a new electrician gets sent to the company that is not one of the regulars, the regulars will make him fail, sabotage his work etc.., and make him/her fail... You get the idea.


Then you need to move...Because in my experience every shop, local or area has good people, bad people, slackers, hard workers and all sorts in between. I have never worked in an area where EVERYONE has a personality defect as you describe.

I have worked with men that felt what you are saying is true but read my feelings on them above.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never worked in an area where EVERYONE has a personality defect as you describe.



Good for you! Then you have never had to deal with this bull****. It's a real treat, and a total downer for anyone who has any morals.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splitphase said:


> I have never worked in an area where EVERYONE has a personality defect as you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! Then you have never had to deal with this bull****. It's a real treat, and a total downer for anyone who has any morals.


Easy for me to say, very tough to do....Have you ever considered relocating, in good times good electricians are in demand and get paid what they are worth.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

splitphase said:


> our contractors will lay you off if you do not work over time for regular scale, work on everything live, etc.
> 
> This is a total sweetheart union for the employer. Its all about keeping our contractors happy.....


You just spanked me on the ass and said, 'Welcome to the world.'

Are you the guy who demands the lock-out tag-out kit instead of putting tape on the breaker?

Do you even know how to handle a hot device?

I can understand safe work practices - maybe on Industrial work.

I love guys crying about the breakdown in working conditions when a man shows up to break 10 minutes late. Those guys don't work steady... Anything you lack in ability has to be made up by being a Yes-Man.

Not saying that I like it, but that's how it rolls. Denial only delays coming to this conclusion.



splitphase said:


> each company has a core group of guys who all have basically a (scam) going with each other... If a new electrician gets sent to the company that is not one of the regulars, the regulars will make him fail, sabotage his work etc...


Been there. You got to be likable to break into the group. Your negativity doesn't help your situation. The worst group of copenhagen-stank breath ******** will love a nerd who bust his ass and tells good jokes. But if you come to the determination that the manpower is completely stagnant, move on, it's not a healthy company.

The project manager is where the disconnect is, he wants performance, end-of-story. 



splitphase said:


> Then you have never had to deal with this bull****. It's a real treat, and a total downer for anyone who has any morals.


Brian John has dealt with more B.S. than you could possibly ever imagine. 

Acceptance of the way the system truly works will help your depression. Its not called sucking up, it's called 'being diplomatic.'


Watch me be scorned by a thousand people for encouraging a breakdown in working conditions. Truth hurts.


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> You just spanked me on the ass and said, 'Welcome to the world.'
> 
> Are you the guy who demands the lock-out tag-out kit instead of putting tape on the breaker?
> 
> ...


We have a term for guys who think lock out tag out is bs. We call them dead. 

We have a term for guys who just suck it up and get along to hold their job ignoring dangerous work practices. We call them a ball wash.

Happy New Year


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DoubleAA said:


> We have a term for guys who think lock out tag out is bs. We call them dead.
> 
> We have a term for guys who just suck it up and get along to hold their job ignoring dangerous work practices. We call them a ball wash.
> 
> Happy New Year


We call you Hall Trash. We are 85%, you are 15%.

Happy New Year.


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> We call you Hall Trash. We are 85%, you are 15%.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Do you really want to go this route Shop Rocket?


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually I should (and am) going to man up and say that i over-reacted to a previous post, and then repeated a bone head play. So let me say "I'm sorry" and lets not get into a name calling contest. After all we are supposed to be professional right?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DoubleAA said:


> Do you really want to go this route Shop Rocket?


Yeah, let's go there.

I got nothing to lose.

What is the worst you can do? Label me a worm? Make veiled threats? Harass me?

On big Industrial jobs, I'll do it your way.

On residential / commercial / service work, you'll do it my way, or you won't do it for very long.


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

Guess you missed my last post on this thread


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DoubleAA said:


> So let me say "I'm sorry" and lets not get into a name calling contest. After all we are supposed to be professional right?


WTF? You must be a business agent.

Otherwise there is no excuse to be civil.


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> WTF? You must be a business agent.
> 
> Otherwise there is no excuse to be civil.


:laughing: nah man just another swingin d**k btw been in the local for 8 yrs only been with 3 contractors (and yes i worked all of that time). You just seemed like you where grinding an anti-union axe got me a little bent.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

And you called Miller a shop rocket? LOL

Charlie


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DoubleAA said:


> You just seemed like you where grinding an anti-union axe got me a little bent.


Nope, I'm just concerned about our future. 

We got to adapt. Part of change, is people get pissed off.


Telling this apprentice that he won't find ideal working conditions, anywhere, will save him alot of grief in the future.

Funny, you get these big industrial jobs where safety is by the book, and men find a host of other reasons to get red assed.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DoubleAA said:


> You just seemed like you where grinding an anti-union axe got me a little bent.


I jump on a guy grinding that axe too :laughing::laughing: Can't make up my mind what I am, multiple-personality I guess.


----------

